# gateway M-series Model No: W650A



## nickhatfield224 (Dec 7, 2010)

My laptop doesn't have an operating system I guess so I'm trying to use the disc it came with and it starts to boot using the setup; IDE CD: TSSTcorpCD/DVDW TS-T632A-( 
but it just loads for a second and says missing operating system.  Can it be fixed?


----------



## johnb35 (Dec 7, 2010)

Go into the bios and change the first boot device to the cdrom, save settings, reboot and then it should recognize the cd as bootable and start the installation.


----------



## nickhatfield224 (Dec 8, 2010)

*i tried*

I've tried and it still says missing operating system


----------



## johnb35 (Dec 8, 2010)

Then the cd you have isn't bootable.


----------

